# Thanks [emoji1305]



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Ordered Thursday and delivered Friday evening, can't ask for anymore 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

sharrkey said:


> Ordered Thursday and delivered Friday evening, can't ask for anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback, we do our best to hopefully get everything to customers as quickly as we can. 

Thanks, 

John


----------

